
Lessons from Italy’s Response to Coronavirus - i_have_to_speak
https://hbr.org/2020/03/lessons-from-italys-response-to-coronavirus
======
chewz
> It is worth emphasizing that these obstacles emerged even after Covid-19 had
> already fully impacted in China and some alternative models for the
> containment of the virus (in China and elsewhere) had already been
> successfully implemented. What this suggests is a systematic failure to
> absorb and act upon existing information rapidly and effectively rather than
> a complete lack of knowledge of what ought to be done.

Yeh. All the bilions going to think-tanks, intelligence, crisis response
centers, various experts etc etc. seems like completely wasted money.

